# Samsung Galaxy S3



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting for this to be released the end of May










Spec is pretty decent.

136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6mm
133 grams
Display: 4.8-inch HD Super AMOLED (1280×720) Pentile (no Plus)
Processor: Exynos 4 Quad @ 1.4Ghz for HSPA version
1GB of RAM
Rear Camera: 8MP Autofocus, Flash, Zero Lag Shutter BSI Image sensor
Front Camera: 1.9 MP HD, Flash, Zero Lag Shutter
Video: Full HD 1080p Recording and Playback
Storage: 16GB/32GB/64GB
2,100mAh battery
GPS with GLONASS
802.11n Wi-Fi, NFC, Bluetooth 4
microSD expansion
21Mbps HSPA, LTE supported
Micro SIM


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

The HTC One X i have is on simalar specs, and its great having a phone thats very powerful, im not a fan of the Samsung overlay on Android, love HTC Sense 4 and ICS is a great OS,


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree about the One X, I was tempted to hang on until the S3 was out, but the build quality of the S2 made my mind up.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

waiting for mine to come was lucky enough to get 50 quids worth of extras plus a free 10.1 samsung tablet.

i had a htc before but the fact they have stopped you removing the battery and memory card is a big mistake im my eyes


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

im waiting on S3 as well.... roll on June when the deals will hopefully improve on the pre order ones


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

danski said:


> I agree about the One X, I was tempted to hang on until the S3 was out, but the build quality of the S2 made my mind up.


Shouldnt that have made you wait for the S3 then? The HTC is very attractive but is proving to be a stain magnet and many report that it creaks a bit. The S2 may be plastic, but mine is like new even after a full year. Fancy materials are not so durable.

The S3 is actually made of Polycarbonate, like the One is, but its coated to make it shiny.

Ive used both the One X and the S3, for a brief while. The S3 is much better, its smoother, faster and the Touchwiz variety it comes with is much lighter than sense. The camera is also better and the video is no contest. In use its just so much better, it was a surprise to be honest.

The One X is cheaper though, but it should be.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Got mine today. Have been a Blackberry fanboi until now. This thing is great.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Got mine yesterday too. What a phone! Responsive and smooth and battery life appears to be much better than my old Galaxy S. There's a lot of gestures and motions to learn with it but it's all very clever,such as two fingers on the screen when viewing a picture and you can move the phone back and forwards to zoom and left and right to pan.

Installed GTA3 yesterday and it runs so smooth and the graphics are great.

WiFi is also much better than the old Galaxy S. Browsing is much faster. Only briefly played with the camera but seems good.

Couple of niggles though such as the Swype keyboard doesn't work everywhere. Browser is the only app I've found it doesn't works with so far though and getting the bookmarks/window/address bar menu could be a little easier/straight forward.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.t3.com/video/iphone-5-concepts-2012

:tumbleweed:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks it's a touch on the Mahoosive side? I've currently got a Desire Z (not the daintiest of phones) but this thing makes it look tiny!

I'm looking at One X or Sensation XE, but fear I may need to modify the pockets in my jeans!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's a touch on the Mahoosive side? I've currently got a Desire Z (not the daintiest of phones) but this thing makes it look tiny!
> 
> I'm looking at One X or Sensation XE, but fear I may need to modify the pockets in my jeans!


I have the one X and thought the same about the size but it is so thin and light I have to make sure it is actually in my pocket and not fallen out! Within afew days of using it, I was used to the size. Really isn't a pain at all.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep it is a big phone but I wouldn't say too big. I wouldn't say it's massively huge next to my Galaxy S. It does make for better web browsing and game play though.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

S3 vs S

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

iam tempted towards the S3 as like in a prev post you can remover the back and install a mahoosive memory car upto 64 gig i think.

Ive still got the htc desire and had it since it was released and its a fab phone, got a couple of apps that keeps things like cache and sd memory clear of crap and its as fast as it was when i upgraded all that time ago.

Can anyone give any good arguements as to why the S3 is better than the one X and also what deal did you get and what network, not to fussed at the feel of it etc but down to everyday. What put me off the S2 was the way the apps looked. the htc had a much nicer app and screen imo.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> iam tempted towards the S3 as like in a prev post you can remover the back and install a mahoosive memory car upto 64 gig i think.
> 
> Ive still got the htc desire and had it since it was released and its a fab phone, got a couple of apps that keeps things like cache and sd memory clear of crap and its as fast as it was when i upgraded all that time ago.
> 
> Can anyone give any good arguements as to why the S3 is better than the one X and also what deal did you get and what network, not to fussed at the feel of it etc but down to everyday. What put me off the S2 was the way the apps looked. the htc had a much nicer app and screen imo.


Never tried the One X but I got the S3 for free for £26 a month with 100 minutes, 500 texts and unlimited data on T Mobile from mobiles.co.uk. It does say 1.5GB on the site but when I called T Mobile up, they told me I had unlimited data.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone managed to find a good windscreen mount for the S3. Recently ordered mine and I wish to get one before the phone comes as I use Google Maps/Navigation as my go to sat nav. Only ones I can find are the official one (which looks poor - as not designed specifically for the S3 - its a universal one for the S3 - Note) and general universal ones.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

How do so many people manage to get the best phones once they come out? I've gotta wait until November before I'm due an upgrade, really want this and very bad at being patient!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

bildo said:


> How do so many people manage to get the best phones once they come out? I've gotta wait until November before I'm due an upgrade, really want this and very bad at being patient!


Some phone shops will actually pay you however much you have remaining on your contact depending on how close you are to an upgrade. Never done it myself though.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get facebook pictures to sync and link up to your contacts on the phone?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

lpoolck said:


> Has anyone managed to find a good windscreen mount for the S3. Recently ordered mine and I wish to get one before the phone comes as I use Google Maps/Navigation as my go to sat nav. Only ones I can find are the official one (which looks poor - as not designed specifically for the S3 - its a universal one for the S3 - Note) and general universal ones.


Look up tetrax on YouTube, they are a vent holder with a magnet, im contemplating getting one for my s2, they also do one that sticks to the dashboard


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> Look up tetrax on YouTube, they are a vent holder with a magnet, im contemplating getting one for my s2, they also do one that sticks to the dashboard


The issue would be with the clip being on the phone in terms of comfort and reselling value. Furthermore I dont think my vents would accomodate the base unit and they are not where I would wish to place the phone. Thanks anyways its a good idea though. .


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

So i bought a SD card for the S3 and it wont allow you to put apps on it ??!!, is this normal ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Apps to SD won't work since Samsung changed the mount location of the external card apparently.


----------

